# How do you make your basil cubes?



## buckytom (Aug 19, 2011)

i've been taking in lots of sweet basil from the garden every day recently, so i figured i'd preserve some by making basil ice cubes.

my first batch came out thick and frothy, so it was difficult to freeze them. also, they turned out dark forest green.

is there a way to freeze them so they retain any bright green colour?

how much water do you add? is the blended result (before freezing) fairly thick and pastey, or is it more watery?

tia


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 19, 2011)

I freeze herbs in ice trays all the time, just blend with enough water to form a paste. Add a splash of lemon to retain the colour, it will still darken a bit. Basil is harder to keep vibrant green. You could also blend it with olive oil before freezing or just make pesto and freeze that. Pop the frozen ice cubes into ziplock bags to prevent freezer burn.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 19, 2011)

I just pack the torn leaves in the holes of the tray and add water.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2011)

I've done it both ways.  I've heard when freezing pesto,it's best to freeze it without the cheese. Flavor doesn't seem to be affected by darkened basil.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I've done it both ways.  I've heard when freezing pesto,it's best to freeze it without the cheese. Flavor doesn't seem to be affected by darkened basil.



Thanks Dawgluver, I forgot to mention if you make pesto for freezing leave out the garlic, cheese and nuts. Just make a pesto base with basil, olive oil, salt and a squeeze of lemon. Thaw when ready to use and add the rest of the ingredients. Basil will darken more after thawing but it won't change the flavour. You can also take fresh leaves and layer them with coarse sea salt in your fridge to keep the colour and flavour for a few weeks.
Basil infused vinegar is great in salad dressing 
Just shred the basil leaves, cover with boiled vinegar and let it sit for 2 weeks. Strain and use or add more basil if the flavour is not strong enough.


----------

